# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Golden Sun: War of the Adepts 2 [EXE]

## DaMoose

This is an online RPG based on the Gameboy Advance games, _Golden Sun_ and _Golden Sun: The Lost Age_.

The current version is *0.1 Beta 4*

As it is a Beta release, I need users to report bugs to me, either through e-mail, or through the game's official website.

I do not intend to release the source at this point, but might at some point in the future.

Download (EXEs)
Project Discontinued

----------


## Arie

These two files, does not work. They give an error!
Check this out...

Arie.

----------


## DaMoose

My mistake.... No hotlinking allowed.  To go to a download page, try http://dhost.info/wota2/download.php

----------


## Arie

Nice..
As first tip, try to highlight the mouse's selection when the mouse is moving.
I couldn't play because I have a home network. If someone could help me.. please do.

Arie.

----------


## DaMoose

Strage; I've never had a user with that problem before... Although some users had problems connecting from behind firewalls, if that helps.

----------


## Pino

> My mistake.... No hotlinking allowed.  To go to a download page, try http://dhost.info/wota2/download.php


sounds interesting i'll give it a whirl when i get home  :wave:

----------


## DaMoose

There is a new version now, its required to keep playing.

Download Beta 4

Again, if the link gives an error, go to http://dhost.info/wota2/download.php to download the file.

----------

